# Frito Feet??? LOL



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

so the 13 yr old is playing on the floor with my dog, and he tells me her feet smell like Fritos...

I checked, and sure as shit they smelled exactly like fritos....

WTF???


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks, now the next time I want some Fritos I'm going to think about dog feet :-(


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> so the 13 yr old is playing on the floor with my dog, and he tells me her feet smell like Fritos...
> 
> I checked, and sure as shit they smelled exactly like fritos....
> 
> WTF???


I thought you quit drugs.:lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Next you are going to claim his ass smells like potato chips?](*,)\\/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> so the 13 yr old is playing on the floor with my dog, and he tells me her feet smell like Fritos...
> 
> I checked, and sure as shit they smelled exactly like fritos....
> 
> WTF???



Anywhere else? Folds, ears, armpits?

Frito smell is often used to describe the beginning of a yeast overgrowth. 

The dog with Frito feet ..... I'd check for redness between the toes and also look into both ears. You want to see if there is any inflammation and/or debris.

Is the dog itchy?

Is there any skin that feels waxy or greasy?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I thought you quit drugs.:lol:


lol..

smell yer dogs feet Lee, c'mon....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> lol..
> 
> smell yer dogs feet Lee, c'mon....


I can't even smell a descent fart anymore, Joby. They unhooked my nose from the rest of my body. Really, no kidding.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Anywhere else? Folds, ears, armpits?
> 
> Frito smell is often used to describe the beginning of a yeast overgrowth.
> 
> ...


C'mon Connie....shiiit...ok ok....

thought it was just my YARD...LOL...

would this Yeast infection be like a whole body thing? or what?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Next you are going to claim his ass smells like potato chips?](*,)\\/


The dogs ass smells like Potato Chips and the owners ass like
cocaine? 

Do you have any brothers Joby?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> The dogs ass smells like Potato Chips and the owners ass like
> cocaine?
> 
> Do you have any brothers Joby?


just you Thomas...,my brotha from anotha mutha.. I have something for you to eat


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Haha this is quite common! Just do a google on "dog Frito feet" and you won't feel so alone. 


Laura


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Rub some monistat between the dogs toes


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> just you Thomas...,my brotha from anotha mutha.. I have something for you to eat


A tasty Christmas dinner??#-o](*,):grin:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> just you Thomas...,my brotha from anotha mutha.. I have something for you to eat


Joby,

Even back when I could afford cocaine I was particular about where it came from ;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Joby,
> 
> Even back when I could afford cocaine I was particular about where it came from ;-)


yeah...cant blame a guy for tryin though


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> yeah...cant blame a guy for tryin though


I wouldn't do ass cocaine directly but I wonder if you could make CRACK out of it? LOL


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> Haha this is quite common! Just do a google on "dog Frito feet" and you won't feel so alone.
> 
> 
> Laura


He is used to feeling ALONE. His dog just killed his GF's cat!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> He is used to feeling ALONE. His dog just killed his GF's cat!


dont worry LEE..

I guess the fukkin plan is to get* 2 *more kittens now...fukk me...

glad I know this cremation guy now...got him on speed dial...

for a small fee he will cremate humans for me too


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> dont worry LEE..
> 
> I guess the fukkin plan is to get* 2 *more kittens now...fukk me...
> 
> ...


Your dog will have a Merry Christmas. I wish him HAPPY HUNTING!


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Known normal finding....dog feet smell like Fritos....even the healthy ones :lol:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

So long as the kid aint dippin them toes in sour cream and onion you're good.


----------



## Jen Chandler (Oct 4, 2009)

The smell like Fritos because of the corn based food you feed. Pretty common. 

Yeah, my very first actual post and its such an exciting and useful addition to the dog community


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jen Chandler said:


> The smell like Fritos because of the corn based food you feed. Pretty common.
> 
> Yeah, my very first actual post and its such an exciting and useful addition to the dog community


JEN,,,glad to have YOU here...

Not into dogos, or presas anymore..but still glad to have you here..

i do have a GREAT sense of humor, so if this is a joke, I am a big boy...

so is it, or not?
if it IS NOT, do YOU know what I am feeding this particular dog, who's feet smell like Fritos? and curious to know why you would chose to jump in on one of my posts, with humor, or not?


----------



## Jen Chandler (Oct 4, 2009)

Ive been obsessive about dog food and learning all about it, including up sides, down sides, corn base, grain free etc etc. 

Im completely serious as to why your dogs feet smell like fritos and until you posted this, I didnt even remember who you were. 

Aint tryin to step on no toes.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jen Chandler said:


> Ive been obsessive about dog food and learning all about it, including up sides, down sides, corn base, grain free etc etc.
> 
> Im completely serious as to why your dogs feet smell like fritos and until you posted this, I didnt even remember who you were.
> 
> Aint tryin to step on no toes.


no worries, my toes have been stepped on by full grown horses, which I assume are heavier, they broke my toes...

so you DO know what I am feeding this dog? yes or no?


----------



## Jen Chandler (Oct 4, 2009)

Not at all, no. But since his feet smell like fritos, and the cause of that is a food with corn in it, I just assumed.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

also..

been out of the "presa/dogo" game for a looong time..have NO clue of the state of the "breeds"..

If one was looking for a real deal presa, where would they go? officiality is not important..

just sat down with Mark Banks, from Harijan Kennels, and talked dog in general for hours, and presas, when he came to pick up a dutchie pick male..what is your opinion of that kennel or the people, I found them to be true working dog enthusiasts, which is a breath of fresh air in the presa/dogo...

he said it is about the same as it was 15 yrs ago....hit or miss, try to get people to let you test dogs, and if you find a good one, pray his hips are good...is that still true after all these years?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I remember being a little kid and my friend telling me her dog's feet smelled like popcorn. I seem to recall she was right. 

I was compelled by your post your post to go smell my dog's foot, which woke him up and made him look at me funny. He's still eyeballing me suspiciously.


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

Jen Chandler said:


> The smell like Fritos because of the corn based food you feed. Pretty common.
> 
> Yeah, my very first actual post and its such an exciting and useful addition to the dog community


I feed raw and my dogs have frito feet, it is just how they smell...regardless of what they eat or step in. Could be worse for sure!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gina Pasieka said:


> Known normal finding....dog feet smell like Fritos....even the healthy ones :lol:



Yes, naturally occurring harmless yeast can be the whole cause of Frito feet.

That's why I asked so many questions about the folds, ears, and armpits: to feel out whether it's "normal" Frito feet (probably) or a beginning yeast overgrowth. 

Pseudomonas (a bacteria that smells sort of like Frito or tortillas) is also a less likely possibility.

All dogs and people have yeasts living on them. The presence of them is normal. It's an infection (overgrowth) that would be a problem.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

LOL. This is such a common discovery...I don't know how many times I have seen this conversation take place.

Hey, she could smell worse.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jane Jean said:


> I feed raw and my dogs have frito feet, it is just how they smell...regardless of what they eat or step in. Could be worse for sure!


no shit..???

i feed my dogs fritos, and corn puffs...and the occasional corn tortilla....thought it was the diet.....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jen Chandler said:


> But since his feet smell like fritos, and *the cause of that is a food with corn in it* .....


Can you link us to anything authoritative that says this? I've read this opinion, but only on Yahoo and other anonymous "answer sites."

I'm not a fan of grain-based dog foods (and I feed raw), but since neither "Frito feet" nor yeast infections is limited to dogs on corn-based dog foods, it's hard to accept without question a blanket statement like _"his feet smell like fritos, and the cause of that is a food with corn in it."_


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Can you link us to anything authoritative that says this? I've read this opinion, but only on Yahoo and other anonymous "answer sites."
> 
> I'm not a fan of grain-based dog foods (and I feed raw), but since neither "Frito feet" nor yeast infections is limited to dogs on corn-based dog foods, it's hard to accept without question a blanket statement like _"his feet smell like fritos, and the cause of that is a food with corn in it."_


i cry BS....Jen would like to say she has no clue who I am, and it was innoccuos, but I still say BS..

i WILL wait for further input from HER on my recent posts..and then once we get to the meat of the matter, we can investigate the true working abilites of the dogs that will be discussed..in the aftermath..including those from Harijan kennels..


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"Bacteria and fungi live on the skin of healthy animals, including dogs and cats. The feet, being what they are - on the ground, walking in stuff, and occasionally licked by the dog's tongue (containing additional microbes) - may have more of an odor than the rest of the body. And thankfully, this faintly-food-related smell is, in most cases, just a curiosity.

But what if this odor is a problem?

There are many possible conditions that could cause a foul odor of feet ...

Bacterial or fungal infection (overgrowth of normal or pathologic microbes causing disease).
Grass awn or other foreign body causing an irritation or abscess.
Skin tumor (e.g. foot melanoma) or lick sore that has become ulcerated or infected.
Toe nail injury or nail bed infection."_

See more at http://vetmedicine.about.com/od/veterinaryqa/f/Frito-Feet.htm

I'd add that if the smell is nasty, it's more likely to be a problem (like a yeast or bacterial infection); if it's mild and innocuous and the dog is not itchy, it's more likely to be completely normal.

JMO, though.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> ... i WILL wait for further input from HER on my recent posts..and then once we get to the meat of the matter, we can investigate the true working abilites of the dogs that will be discussed..in the aftermath...


On a differently-named thread, of course. :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> _"Bacteria and fungi live on the skin of healthy animals, including dogs and cats. The feet, being what they are - on the ground, walking in stuff, and occasionally licked by the dog's tongue (containing additional microbes) - may have more of an odor than the rest of the body. And thankfully, this faintly-food-related smell is, in most cases, just a curiosity.
> 
> But what if this odor is a problem?
> 
> ...


so YOU are saying that it HAS NOTHING to do with my dogs feed?
whether it IS corn based or not, even though I have already told JEN that I feed my dogs corn flakes, corn puffs, fritos, and corn-based torillas?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> so YOU are saying that it HAS NOTHING to do with my dogs feed?
> whether it IS corn based or not, even though I have already told JEN that I feed my dogs corn flakes, corn puffs, fritos, and corn-based torillas?


WTH? Do I stutter on the keys? :lol:

I don't know whether it's "normal" Frito feet (probably) or the beginning of a yeast infection, but neither one can be attributed in a blanket statement to "corn in food." I didn't say it never had anything to do with food. But again, raw-fed dogs as well as dogs on grain-free commercial foods also get both Frito feet and yeast infections.


----------



## Jen Chandler (Oct 4, 2009)

So my post was not only not exciting or useful, it wasnt even accurate LOL Aint that a bitch. 

Mark is a good guy, you cant go wrong with a dog from him. New to the presa game but not new to dogs or training. Does things more protection oriented vs. sporty or schutzhund. 

You still cant go wrong with a Red Star dog even though I believe they would admit to a more sporty direction with their dogs, expecially with the addition and expertise of Mark K. to the training program. Cathy Thomas is still producing good strong dogs, though as ever, does not breed that often. 

I think the news for the presa is good and bad. Bad that there are more and more bad breeders out there, good that there are also a few more people interested in working the dogs and bringing over new and more traditional lines.


----------



## Jen Chandler (Oct 4, 2009)

I didnt read page 4 before posting this and since it seems my motived about a stupid topic like the smell of a dogs feet will be questioned. 

Honestly Joby, I read your name as "jody" when I answered and I did not remember who you were until you posted back like you knew who I was. 

My apologies for pissing anyone off and joining in. Ill go back to reading topics that I can learn from.

Thanx.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jen Chandler said:


> I didnt read page 4 before posting this and since it seems my motived about a stupid topic like the smell of a dogs feet will be questioned.
> 
> Honestly Joby, I read your name as "jody" when I answered and I did not remember who you were until you posted back like you knew who I was.
> 
> ...


THAT IS SAD... cause jody WAS A breeder that went under the name of JB.. WHO WAS A BREEDER OF MOLLOSER/AB/PRESA breeders......now YOU know,,, JB is not Jody Butler...who has entertained my false identification from day ONE, even though I assume I had him Incorrectly identified from day one..he showed me respect...later upon false impressions ...I love JB jODY BUTLER, WHO somewhat relays my views...where the AB/JB did NOT...based on false info...becuase I bred a dog that KILLED someone.. presa was a DICK... no further info needed..
I know there was some confusion with JB Jody Butler, and the JB from the bulldog/presa world.....end of story....for some..

YOU have SO much to contribute here as one of the PREMIERE presa/dogo breeders of the current times..

since you have bowed out of any discussions, can you recommend any other, current, active, prolific, public, (common), popular, breeders?

and leave everyone else out of it..??


----------



## Mark Banks (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL...IM Mark from Harijan Kennels...BTW Joby the pup is doig great...thanks a ton for him. 
As far as presas go, i see a few good ones from time to time from various kennels but very rarely do i see any consistency...I like the drive that Jens dogs are producing, the last 3 red star dogs Ive seen have been far below avg. from what i was used to seeing from them before Alex left (one was a former keeper male from the kennel). But I do think people in the breed are starting to at least think about temp before type (SOME of them, lol).
Myself, I look to produce dogs with a lot of drive so they can succeed in sport disciplines as well as do a real job . So far I think we are on the right track. Thanks for the shout Joby...I had a lot of fun working the dogs out there and even getting some of your presa knowledge!
Now back to the topic, lol...My dog's feet smell like fritos too...i thought all dogs and kids feet smelled like that (i have 3 kids) lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> THAT IS SAD... cause jody WAS A breeder that went under the name of JB.. WHO WAS A BREEDER OF MOLLOSER/AB/PRESA breeders......now YOU know,,, JB is not Jody Butler...who has entertained my false identification from day ONE, even though I assume I had him Incorrectly identified from day one..he showed me respect...later upon false impressions ...I love JB jODY BUTLER, WHO somewhat relays my views...where the AB/JB did NOT...based on false info...becuase I bred a dog that KILLED someone.. presa was a DICK... no further info needed..
> I know there was some confusion with JB Jody Butler, and the JB from the bulldog/presa world.....end of story....for some..
> 
> YOU have SO much to contribute here as one of the PREMIERE presa/dogo breeders of the current times..
> ...


hey I AM JB! Whats up?


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Two things - 

#1 - I am reading this thread and in the ads at the bottom is one that says "yeast infection in dogs?" lol - gotta love smart ads that grab words from the page and direct ads at you. haha

#2 - The very top center of one of my previous dog's head smelled like jasmine - not fake flowery jasmine, but real jasmine essence - it was lovely! Went away when we bathed her and was back in a week or so. I miss that smell...much nicer than fritos...unless you're hungry...


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

just because: i do the dogs nails bi-weekly, have never noted 'Frito" feet. just sayin'....


----------

